# SPOT satellite messengers or phones?



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience good or bad with a satellite messenger or a satellite phone? I've been looking at the SPOT brand. Does anyone use one of these on a regular basis? Great idea for a survival item, especially if you are in a "no service" area. Just looking for any opinions or feedback....

If you have never heard of it before here is a link to their web-site:
http://www.findmespot.com/en/index.php


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

All the reviews that I have read about the SPOT is that you are better off with nothing than something the might or might not work with you depending on it. 

SAT phones are great if you can justify the cost of them.


----------



## satmodo (Jul 16, 2013)

You are much better off renting a satellite phone (iridium)
go to www.satmodo.com and check their page out.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a spot and bring it along on my back country trips. I've never had a problem with the SPOT getting reception or not sending my "I'm Ok" messages back to the wife. More then anything it gives her peace of mind that I can check in each night.

Most of the early reports of it not working were from guys in thick forrest areas I believe, who had connection problems.

If I was going very remote or on a big DIY trip to AK...then I'd probably rent a sat phone, but for my weekend deals, I think its better then "nothing"....my $.02's

Critter have you actually used one and had issues with it?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My information is second hand. I an on another forum and I believe that it was last year when the subject came up. I did some research and for every couple good reports on the SPOTS I found a dozen bad ones. The reports came back that it didn't work in the mountains or heavily forested areas, I even have a old GPS that if you are on a steep sidehill or in the trees you might as well throw it away, you just can't get a signal, but get out into the open on a saddle and it works great.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

A few years ago I was employed by the DWR doing field studies and was issued a SPOT device as standard equipment. The studies I was involved in were often in the most remote areas of the state and I was almost always solo. Although I never had to use any of the emergency features of the SPOT, the daily check in feature always worked flawlessly. Not only was my supervisor able to verify that I was where I was supposed to be, but it also gave my wife added piece of mind to know exactly where I was when I was out of cell range. For what I used it for, it always worked in every county in Utah.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

gdog said:


> I have a spot and bring it along on my back country trips. I've never had a problem with the SPOT getting reception or not sending my "I'm Ok" messages back to the wife. More then anything it gives her peace of mind that I can check in each night.


My desert exploring buddy has one he uses exactly this way. He loves it.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Since both require SATELLITES, why would the one that uses two way communication be more likely to work than the one that sends without needing two way reception?


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I have utilized a SPOT for at least 5 years without any problem, whether I was in Newfoundland, Alaska. The ability to send messages to the family has provided both them and myself peace of mind.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> Since both require SATELLITES, why would the one that uses two way communication be more likely to work than the one that sends without needing two way reception?


If all things were equal , there would be no difference. But there are always variables like antennas, which satellite cluster/ system it can uses etc that affect performance.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> If all things were equal , there would be no difference. But there are always variables like antennas, which satellite cluster/ system it can uses etc that affect performance.


Which is to say that in one set of circumstances one system may outperform the other. And the opposite is also true.


----------

